# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Sağlığa zararlı 8 ürün teşhir edildi: Nurs Lokman Hekimin Ürünleri tehlikeli

## anau2

*Sağlığa zararlı 8 ürün teşhir edildi*
19 Kasım 2012 11:05







*CİHAN*Gıda Tarım ve Hayvancılık Bakanlığı, 'takviye gıda' imal eden şirketleri denetledi. Bu çerçevede sağlığa zararlı bulunan 8 ürün teşhir edildi.
Takviye edici gıda üretimi olan 135 işletmede 357 denetim yapan bakanlık, bu işletmeler tarafından üretilen ürünlerin piyasa kontrollerinde muayene ve analiz amacıyla 99 numune alınırken, 62 idari yaptırım kararı uyguladı. Faaliyet alanı içerisinde alkolsüz içecek üretimi olan 462 adet işletmede 901 adet denetim yapılırken, yapılan kontrol ve denetimler sonucu 92 idari yaptırım kararı uygulandı. Bu kapsamda alınan numunelerin laboratuvar analizleri sonucunda içeriğinde ilaç etkin maddesi tespit edilen firma ve ürünlerine ait bilgiler de açıklandı.
Bakanlıktan yapılan yazılı açıklamada bakanlığın yaptığı kontroller sonucunda sahip olduğu bilgileri, 5996 Sayılı Veteriner Hizmetleri, Bitki Sağlığı, Gıda ve Yem Kanun'unun 31'inci maddesinin 6'ncı fıkrası uyarınca kamuoyunun bilgisine sunabileceği hükme bağlandığı belirtilerek, şöyle denildi:
 "Bu kapsamda, 17 Aralık 2011 tarih ve sayılı Resmi Gazetede yayımlanan 'Gıda ve Yemin Resmi Kontrolüne Dair Yönetmeliğin 8'inci maddesi gereğince kişilerin hayatını ve sağlığını tehlikeye düşürecek şekilde bozulmuş, değiştirilmiş gıdaları üreten ve/veya satan firmanın adı, ürün adı, markası, parti ve/veya seri numarası Bakanlık resmi internet sitesinde kamuoyunun bilgisine sunulmaktadır. 01/01/2012 -15/11/2012 tarihleri arasında Resmi Kontrol Görevlilerimiz tarafından yapılan denetim ve kontrollerde faaliyet alanı içerisinde takviye edici gıda üretimi olan 135 adet işletmede 357 adet denetim yapılmıştır. Bu işletmeler tarafından üretilen ürünlerin piyasa kontrollerinde muayene ve analiz amacıyla 99 adet numune alınmış ve 62 adet İdari Yaptırım Kararı uygulanmıştır. Faaliyet alanı içerisinde alkolsüz içecek üretimi olan 462 adet işletmede 901 adet denetim yapılmıştır. Bu işletmeler tarafından üretilen ürünlerin piyasa kontrollerinde muayene ve analiz amacıyla 474 adet numune alınmıştır. Yapılan kontrol ve denetimler sonucu 92 adet İdari Yaptırım Kararı uygulanmıştır. Bu kapsamda alınan numunelerin laboratuvar analizleri sonucunda içeriğinde ilaç etkin maddesi tespit edilen firma ve ürünlerine ait bilgiler aşağıda yer almaktadır."
Bakanlıktan yapılan açıklamada, takviye edici gıdalar, gazlı içecekler ve enerji içeceklerinde yapılan denetimlerde teşhir edilen marka ve ürünleri şöyle:
 "Nurs Lokman Hekim Bitkisel Ürünler Merkezi'nin Formula 21 markası ile imal ettiği Panax Ginsengli Bitkisel Karışım Kapsül; Nurs Lokman Hekim Gıda Tarım Bitki Botanik Med.San.Tic. Ltd.Şti'nin Nurs Lokman hekim markası ile ürettiği Epimedyumlu Bitkisel Karışım Macun; MS İlaç Pazarlama ve Dış Tic.Şti'nin Maurers Krautergarten markası ile imal ettiği Maurers Krautergarten Gıda Takviyesi; Elit Natural Gıda Kozmetik San.Tic.Ltd. Şti.'nin Aresmen markası ile ürettiği Epimedyumlu Bitkisel Karışım Macun; Veysi Topuz Gıda Mad. İth. İhr. San. ve Ticaret'in imal ettiği Themra marka Epimedyumlu Bitkisel Karışım Macun; Altanea Gıda A.Ş'nin Buzzer Plus markalı Ginseng ve Guaranalı Limon Aromalı Gazlı İçeceği; Can Meşrubat Gıda Tur. Teks.San. ve Tic. Ltd.Şti'nin Nitromax + 18 markalı, İlaç Etkin Maddesi / 19-O Homosildenafil olan enerji içeceği, Can Meşrubat Gıda Tur. Teks.San. ve Tic. Ltd.Şti'nin Nitromax + 18 markalı, İlaç Etkin Maddesi / Dimethylhomosildenafil olan enerji içeceği."

----------

